# Tyner, NC -Emmi, F, O/S Likes Kids/Animals Spayed



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14275738

TriCounty AS, NC

Emmie is a sweet girl and she is already spayed! She is scared of thunderstorms and needs you to bring her in before the storm so she will feel safe! She is housebroken and good with cats, dogs and children. She also came in with Lucy the golden retriever. Owner turned them in due to their (owners) health. Emmie is house trained and spayed/neutered. 
My Contact InfoTri-County Animal Shelter 
Tyner, NC 
252-221-8514


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Tyner, NC - Emmi, F, O/S Likes Kids/Animals Spayed*

Link says no longer listed. Listing must have been updated right after you posted.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Tyner, NC - Emmi, F, O/S Likes Kids/Animals Sp*

She is a very pretty girl!









Edited to add that I just now clicked on the link and her page was there.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Tyner, NC - Emmi, F, O/S Likes Kids/Animals Sp*

She's still there; Petfinder is having trouble; if a link comes up as "lising removed" check it several times to make sure. Pls move her back to URGENTS


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Tyner, NC - Emmi, F, O/S Likes Kids/Animals Sp*

I had clicked it about 4 times but from now on I will wait longer. Thanks guys. 

Hold on little girl - you are going back to Urgent.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Tyner, NC - Emmi, F, O/S Likes Kids/Animals Sp*

Poor girl, lots of people have both GSD with Goldens. Hope they can find a home together but doubt it.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Tyner, NC - Emmi, F, O/S Likes Kids/Animals Sp*

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Tyner, NC - Emmi, F, O/S Likes Kids/Animals Sp*

Bump again.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Tyner, NC - Emmi, F, O/S Likes Kids/Animals Sp*

A beautiful girl like that who likes kids and other animals? Come on guys, anyone who can help?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Tyner, NC - Emmi, F, O/S Likes Kids/Animals Sp*

bump


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Tyner, NC - Emmi, F, O/S Likes Kids/Animals Sp*

she has been adopted


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Tyner, NC - Emmi, F, O/S Likes Kids/Animals Sp*

Thanks for checking on her Julie. She's a doll! Hope she went to a great home...


----------

